# new rules re car hireUK



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Have started another thread because I think this is important

YOU DO, as far as I can see now have too show a copy of a utility bill from the address on the licence. It is to do with the scrapping of the paper piece of the current licence format, as of January 1st 2014

However If anyone else wants to research and tell me differently I would be very gratefull

http://http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/cars/article-2847115/People-hiring-cars-face-long-queues-higher-costs-paper-driving-licence-counterpart-scrapped-new-year.html"


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I dont see what difference it makes - as your address is on the plastic card licence.
It will therefore be the same as what was also on the paper part.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Difficult that, Spanish licence does not have an address thereon


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

cambio said:


> Have started another thread because I think this is important
> 
> YOU DO, as far as I can see now have too show a copy of a utility bill from the address on the licence. It is to do with the scrapping of the paper piece of the current licence format, as of January 1st 2014
> 
> ...


How strange, in all the years I've been hiring a car in UK (with UK or Spanish licence), I've never had to prove where I lived.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Difficult that, Spanish licence does not have an address thereon


yes difficult

and what about those living in other EU countries still, quite legally, using their UK licence?
they most likely wouldn't have a utility bill with their old address on it


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Just booked hertz no mention of a utility bill required just the credit card that made the booking and a valid driving licence. PS I have a Spanish licence with a UK credit card. I travel about every 8 weeks last time just before Christmas only the above required then .


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
We just came back from UK and i used my UAE driving licence and a UAE credit card to hire a really nice Jeep Grand Cherokee with only 800 miles on the clock!
No problem hiring with the above (in fact, when you get a UAE driving licence it is by a swap scheme - where you are supposed to give them your UK licence, although nobody does!).
This means that i must not use my UK licence to drive in the UK, until i move back there permanently.
It also means i have no fear of speed cameras - as they would need to chase me in the UAE and cannot add points to a UAE licence!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

the issue is only if you have a UK licence. The extra ID requirements are now required

Moral of the story, you need to change to a Spanish Licence, if I was hiring a car on a Spanish Licence no further ID would be required.

Go Figure


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> yes difficult
> 
> and what about those living in other EU countries still, quite legally, using their UK licence?
> they most likely wouldn't have a utility bill with their old address on it


thats the whole problem in a nutshell, so while I can legally drive her apparently I cannot


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

It's a pretty standard condition in the terms of a number of UK hire companies, and has been so for at least two years if not longer. Having said that I've never been asked to produce one.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

*Be Careful*



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> We just came back from UK and i used my UAE driving licence and a UAE credit card to hire a really nice Jeep Grand Cherokee with only 800 miles on the clock!
> No problem hiring with the above (in fact, when you get a UAE driving licence it is by a swap scheme - where you are supposed to give them your UK licence, although nobody does!).
> This means that i must not use my UK licence to drive in the UK, until i move back there permanently.
> ...


Don't be to sure my friend, my wife was picked up by a speed camera in Croydon last year in a hire car, her home address in Australia was traced by the police through the hirecar company, she had to pay 240pounds fine,


----------

